# rain chamber



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

hi does anyone know how to build a rain chamber also how much one will cost thanks.


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

mines is basicaly a fish tank with a mesh lid and theres a hose pipe attached to the end of the filter that comes out the lid and into plastic bottle with holes in it...


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah pictures or a diagram would be good : victory:


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

you could use a small aquaruim pump which has i sprinkle bar on in and attach it too the top of the tank and put it on a timer on, and place in container outside tank , but dont let it run dry ,or if your tank can,have flase bottom and have a sump below your decor , like making a mini self contained wallfall , but through a sprinkle bar in stead.

cheers

Aaron


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

elrond said:


> you could use a small aquaruim pump which has i sprinkle bar on in and attach it too the top of the tank and put it on a timer on, and place in container outside tank , but dont let it run dry ,or if your tank can,have flase bottom and have a sump below your decor , like making a mini self contained wallfall , but through a sprinkle bar in stead.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea


----------



## Taodao (Oct 9, 2007)

*rain*

I have a false bottom in my terranium. (egg crate covered in epiweb) that is fully planted wirth mosses and bromeliads etc. the false bottom is 5cm deep and the water is heated to 20degC as a background temp. the water overflows into a seperate container and is then pumped via a small pond pump up to a sprinkler bar. plastic plumbing system from Homebase with gardenia garden sprinklers attatched. a timer on the pump alows total control.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*pump*

hi can any one tell me the name of a pump i can use or a link to a website which sells them.


----------

